# Fever



## hope_29 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have dp/dr for about 2 years. I am also very weak.... I was taking xanax for half year and after quitting it, I realised that I have dp/dr. Since that quitting I have also fever which is around 37.4 C. My question is does anybody have fever because of dp/dr??


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Did you just stop taking the xanax cold turkey?
If so, your DP & fever may be just withdrawal symptoms.

BB


----------



## hope_29 (Oct 7, 2007)

I took 1.25mg xanax per day and I quit it rapid , in 2 days. But that happened more than 1 year ago, last July. My fever is still the same , but I haven't taken anything since that. I don't know why I'm not getting better. I can't work, I can't do anything like sport...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

I get fluctuations in body temperature, but it has only been since I stopped taking xanax.
Apparently symptoms can last for over a year.
You say you quit in 2 days, wow, you are lucky you didn't have a seizure.
2 days is WAY too fast.

PSYCHOLOGICAL SYMPTOMS
Excitability (jumpiness, restlessness)
Insomnia, nightmares, other sleep disturbances
Increased anxiety, panic attacks
Agoraphobia, social phobia
Perceptual distortions
Depersonalisation, derealisation
Hallucinations, misperceptions
Depression
Obsessions
Paranoid thoughts
Rage, aggression, irritability
Poor memory and concentration
Intrusive memories
Craving (rare)

PHYSICAL SYMPTOMS
Headache
Pain/stiffness - (limbs, back, neck, teeth, jaw)
Tingling, numbness, altered sensation - (limbs, face, trunk)
Weakness ("jelly-legs")
Fatigue, influenza-like symptoms
Muscle twitches, jerks, tics, "electric shocks"
Tremor
Dizziness, light-headedness, poor balance
Blurred/double vision, sore or dry eyes
Tinnitus
Hypersensitivity - (light, sound, touch, taste, smell)
Gastrointestinal symptoms - (nausea, vomiting, diarrhoea,
constipation, pain, distension, difficulty swallowing)
Appetite/weight change
Dry mouth, metallic taste, unusual smell
Flushing/sweating/palpitations
Overbreathing
Urinary difficulties/menstrual difficulties
Skin rashes, itching
Fits (rare)


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't know, the only time I get a fever is when I have an infection :? 
It just seems odd that it all started just after you stopped xanax.

BB


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe you should post this thread in the DP/DR discussion forum, you might get more feedback.

BB


----------



## hope_29 (Oct 7, 2007)

Black Box,
ok  thank You.


----------

